

Is There A Peak Age for Entrepreneurship? - mvs
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/28/peak-age-entrepreneurship/

======
yarone
Side note: those pie charts are a rather poor choice for visualizing the data.

------
sethmcohen
hear hear! if there is a tried and true formula for successful
entrepreneurship, then VC returns would not be as miserable as they are. it is
not youth per se, it is not even naivete that is required for successful
entrepreneurs, but unremitting and relentless optimism. people with optimistic
outlooks can be found at every age cohort, but will not be found in every
Stanford engineering grad. as winston churchill said, success is measured by
our ability to maintain enthusiasm between failures. some young people haven't
learned that yet because they haven't really failed enough times. some old
people have that in spades. thanks for posting.

------
rick888
It does become more difficult to risk it all when you have a family/are
married, so this probably plays into it.

~~~
gregpilling
I read a different article than you possibly. I read it as 61% were over 30
years old.

~~~
rick888
but if you have a family (which most people do after 30), you do need to take
a much higher risk, which many people aren't willing to take.

------
pasbesoin
Instead of peak age, ask about peak condition.

    
    
      Manageable distractions / rest of life.
    
        No kids yet.
        Kids out of nest.
        No debt.
        Debt (e.g. school) deferred.
        Etc.
    
      Health
    
        In good shape, endurance.
        Youth means good blood flow to, plasticity of brain.
        Exercise, training means good blood flow to, plasticity of brain.
        Etc.
    
      Experience
        Academic environment places you at "leading edge", seeing and undeveloped opportunity.
        Cultural currency... [ditto]
        Extensive experience gives you insight into an undeveloped market, niche, opportunity.
    
      Motivation
        Whatever it is, whenever it is, you *really* want to do it.
    
      Toolset(s)
    
        School/training has you current.
        Work experience has you current.
    
      Network
        School buddies (and staff)
        Colleagues and business contacts

